# TTS or RS3?



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Both cost about the same, although option wise, you can easily push both cars over £50k, but I've done the math for what I want and it's a few hundred quid difference between the two. I have a new S3 at the moment and I've not been that impressed with it, so getting an RS3 could be more of the same? Uncomfortable seats, bland looks and a fairly underwhelming driving experience. On the positive side, it's bloody quick, has a great interior and returns 35mpg most of the time. Anyway...

I just drove a new TTS, errr, I liked it, a lot! Way better driving position than my S3 and the car felt just that little bit sharper and responsive. I know it's basically the same car as my S3, but for me it was a revelation how different it was. I wasn't expecting that. It also looks great. Parked next to my S3 it made my car look a little ordinary. Mind you, the sales rep seemed to prefer my car. I didn't warm to the dash though (I guess one would get used to it) and wasn't keen on all the chrome bits - no black styling pack available (yet).

So, the RS3? I have not seen or driven one, but have a test drive booked for when the first demo car comes in. But in reality, the TTS is not going to be all that much slower, I don't really need the extra doors or space, plus all the niggles I have with my S3 will carry through to the RS3. But, it's an RS :?

My heart says TT, my brain says get the RS. Anyone else in a quandary?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kinda.

Looked at the RS3, and in the process i had an S3 on test as dealers have no RS3 to test. 
The S3 was very disappointing - a car is much more than a theoretical 0-60 stat, the S3 had no sense of occasion and just felt dull if I'm blunt. I concluded based on that, while the R3 will be "quicker" the basics are still going to be the same.

I've no idea how the TTS compares to the S3 drive wise, but the cabin fells a better place to be even though it does follow the same design basics.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I took my 19 year old little cuz to an Audi today to get his view on an R8 and also a TTS in Tango Red as he is a barometer of all that is cool. He stormed straight past both and spent about an hour ogling the S1 Sportback ffs. !!

Ps he also said: "I'll knock you out fam if you get Vegas Yellow with red seats".

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't like the S3 then the RS3 will surely be more of the same. In fact I've just read an article in the latest TG mag stating just that regarding the new RS3. Better in every way to the old RS3 but still dull.

I had a similar choice between a new S3 (RS3 wasn't out then) and TTS. When I sat down and really thought about it, there is no choice. Unless you really, really need the extra doors and like having a rapid Q car then the TTS wins hands down for me. Gorgeous inside and out and looks so special, the RS3 just looks like a fancy hatch. You will have to explain to everyone not clued up about such things 'no it really is very fast, honest' and that's not cool.

Everyone is different of course but all I know is, stare at them for a second. Don't think, just look at them for a sec and your heart will tell you the rest. I bet my bottom dollar you will desire one over the other. It's what happened to me. In the end it was so simple. To that end I've got a TTS S-Tronic with loads of toys arriving imminently and boy I can't wait!! Good luck with your choice. There are no bad decisions there my friend as there both cracking motors. Have a good one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nuff said!


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

id take the TTS if practicality isnt an issue , in the right colour and spec its a special car inside and out


----------



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

This is Russian test drive Audi RS3 Sportback (Read through the translator) + Video (subtitle translation available)
http://www.drive.ru/drive-test/audi/5538f36f95a656758e00014c.html
Audi RS3 Sportback - not a driver car, TT-S is much better!!
there was a review of the earlier ТТ and TT-S liked with http://www.drive.ru/drive-test/audi/5416e7dd95a65648908b465c.html
RS3 - not like


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I like the idea of the RS 3,for me the interior is better and more interesting for passengers than the TT and that 2.5L motor is just sublime.Looks wise the TT has it.Shame they had to make the RS 3 a 4 door estate though as I prefer 2 door coupes/hatches.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

It they made the a3 saloon as an rs3 that would be a very compelling motor!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

aquazi said:


> It they made the a3 saloon as an rs3 that would be a very compelling motor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


They are. Comes out I think early next year. I don't actually like the look of the saloon at all.

It all boils down to the question, do I need the rear seats? The answer is no. So, I'm 90% sure I'm ordering a TTS in a few months time, even if the RS3 is hoot to drive. Funny thing is, I posted this question on the Audi sport forum and all they do there is slate the TTS. I think some of those guys need to visit specsavers if they think the RS3 is a better looking car than the new TTS :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are they all A3 drivers by any chance....


----------

